# high head pressure



## par2

i went to a carrier 410a split heat pump. The suction pressure was normal but the head would go up so high that it would trip the high pressure switch. The outdoor coil and fan are fine so i an leaning toward the txv. What other things should i be looking for?


----------



## beenthere

Restricted LLFD, and someone over charged it trying to get the vapor pressure up high enough.


----------



## cascadehvac

are you running in heating or cooling?


----------



## Vaporx

And underfeeding TXV's are also a frequent problem these days.I don't see much Carrier stuff, but I'm guessing your system has one...lesser techs are overlooking them and adding Freon, trying to correct low suction/high superheat, as beenthere already noted.

You generally see 3 causes for high head: low condenser air, overcharge or significant non-condensibles...and I rarely see the non-condensibles. Low condenser air would still give you good suction and superheat numbers. If the subcooling is high and consistent from the condenser discharge to the evaporator TXV, that's likely the problem.


----------



## Vaporx




----------

